

The Birth of Algebra (2000) - alphydan
http://cerebro.xu.edu/math/math147/02f/algebra/algebra.html

======
jaimguer
I was lucky enough to have the author as a professor. Though I never took it,
I heard great things about his "Calculus from a Historical Perspective" class.

[http://www.cs.xu.edu/math/math147/04f/](http://www.cs.xu.edu/math/math147/04f/)

